# New tattoo- rash, reaction, am I dying?



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a few tattos already, this is the most recent addition (just the outline and blackwork, no color in this one yet) to an H.P. Lovecraft sleeve that I'm working on. It's been almost 2 weeks, but the last 2 days I had this discoloration at the bottom and I noticed it throughout. There's almost no broken skin/ scabs anymore except for one area, but I'm mostly concerned about this redness. Any other similar experiences? I just started putting hydrocortisone gel on it like 5 minutes ago, but in the meantime: any thoughts/help?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 20, 2019)

Here’s the rest of it, if anyone’s interested


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2019)

It just looks like the skin is still irritated from the tattooing process.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It just looks like the skin is still irritated from the tattooing process.


I can see that. However, it red/darker splotches weren't there a few days ago. I'm just making sure that my arm's not falling off and that the tattoo won't be damaged.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2019)

lelandbowman3 said:


> I can see that. However, it red/darker splotches weren't there a few days ago. I'm just making sure that my arm's not falling off and that the tattoo won't be damaged.


darker discoloration shouldn't be a big deal, likely just some minor bruising. If it starts smelling rotten and the skin loses feeling/turning blackish/green, then you should worry, because that means the tissue is dying/dead. If it does start necrotizing then go to a hospital, they'll have to debride the skin and give you antibiotics to prevent sepsis.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2019)

If i saw that it would worry me a bit as well. Hopefully the other guys are right and it's not big deal. Best of luck, dude. I don't know anything about this stuff but I hope it doesn't end up being a problem for you.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 25, 2019)

So, I'm not dying, my arm has not rotted off, but I did have a good deal of ink drop out because of the heavy scabbing, so that'll have to be touched up, sadly.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## MFB (Feb 25, 2019)

Oof, yeah, that's definitely some trauma going on there. Since it's going to need to be touched up, I'd talk to the shop owner and see if there's anything they can do, depending on how much it's going to need, possibly just comp it if it's like an hour or something? I mean, this is clearly no fault of your own, it's not like you would have any reason to go in and mangle up something that you just got done.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 25, 2019)

That artist is a digger imo. I would pass on getting another tattoo from them.

I have always liked a lite (pun intended) touch. 

That said, the work is not bad...BUT they needs to understand skin. 

For reference, i have a calf sleeve.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 26, 2019)

I mean, my whole arm is done by them, and this is really the only issue I've had. Everything else has been pretty smooth. All of their touch-ups are free, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 26, 2019)

also, not sure the relevance, this one I healed with tegaderm, and the right half healed perfectly fine, but the inside of my arm had some scabbing (tegaderm is supposed to basically remove that step from the process and go straight to peeling after 3 days)


----------



## JSanta (Feb 26, 2019)

It looks like a heavy (really heavy) hand during the process. Hopefully the bruising goes away soon and you can keep getting work on it. I have a full sleeve on one arm, and I've only used A & D ointment and lotion, so I can't speak to any type of experience with tegaderm.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2019)

lelandbowman3 said:


> also, not sure the relevance, this one I healed with tegaderm, and the right half healed perfectly fine, but the inside of my arm had some scabbing (tegaderm is supposed to basically remove that step from the process and go straight to peeling after 3 days)


tegaderm is just a barrier to protect the exposed skin while it heals. it's basically just fancy medical cling wrap. I use it all the time at work to cover/secure saline locks and iv sites.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Feb 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> tegaderm is just a barrier to protect the exposed skin while it heals. it's basically just fancy medical cling wrap. I use it all the time at work to cover/secure saline locks and iv sites.


So the idea is to lock in all the sterile body fluids to heal the tattoo. Supposedly it works really well in the healing process and takes the scabbing out of it, but as you can see, it didn't work so well for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 27, 2019)

lelandbowman3 said:


> So the idea is to lock in all the sterile body fluids to heal the tattoo. Supposedly it works really well in the healing process and takes the scabbing out of it, but as you can see, it didn't work so well for me.


nah, it's moreso to prevent crap from getting into open wounds, rather than keeping stuff in.


----------



## Aso (Feb 27, 2019)

Like cwhity2 said, the artist has a heavy hand. Did you have bruises on your arm from his biker grip also? Those sections are where he probably went over too many times trying to pack in ink and causing trauma to the area which caused this. 

When you say "you have several tattoos from them", Do you mean from the shop or from the artist that did this work? 

My go to for healing tattoos is H2Ocean since it's water based and allows the skin to breath. AD or anything petroleum based like that you have to be careful not to slather too much on where the skin can't breath.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Mar 4, 2019)

Aso said:


> Like cwhity2 said, the artist has a heavy hand. Did you have bruises on your arm from his biker grip also? Those sections are where he probably went over too many times trying to pack in ink and causing trauma to the area which caused this.
> 
> When you say "you have several tattoos from them", Do you mean from the shop or from the artist that did this work?
> 
> My go to for healing tattoos is H2Ocean since it's water based and allows the skin to breath. AD or anything petroleum based like that you have to be careful not to slather too much on where the skin can't breath.



Same artist. He did Cthulhu and the beast on the back of my arm as well. I've completely switched from anything petroleum. This was my first attempt with Tegaderm, just trying something different because I've heard nothing but good things; however, I'm not sure if it was the artist, the bandage, or after the bandage was removed. I like the idea of not having to constantly re-apply lotion and wash the tattoo over and over, which is what the tegaderm is supposed to do, however, idk how I feel after this one.


----------



## MFB (Mar 4, 2019)

lelandbowman3 said:


> Same artist. He did Cthulhu and the beast on the back of my arm as well. I've completely switched from anything petroleum. This was my first attempt with Tegaderm, just trying something different because I've heard nothing but good things; however, I'm not sure if it was the artist, the bandage, or after the bandage was removed. I like the idea of not having to constantly re-apply lotion and wash the tattoo over and over, which is what the tegaderm is supposed to do, however, idk how I feel after this one.



I've never washed a tattoo multiple times after getting one, I've always just done it as "day one - keep wrap on it, day two through when it starts to honestly peel - lotion, substantial peeling - clean delicately with warm water and soap, then applied lotion" and I've never had any issues after that.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 5, 2019)

This is why I only use unscented soap once in the morning and once at night and Aveno baby lotion 3 times a day for 12 days after. Trying something new that claims to take all the work and effort out of healing an investment is a no-go in my books.

I never peel, scab, itch or anything else. Every heal has been perfect, including my throat.


----------



## Strobe (Mar 5, 2019)

I have no informed opinions on the rash thing. Just here to say it looks good. Nice design!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Mar 5, 2019)

Strobe said:


> I have no informed opinions on the rash thing. Just here to say it looks good. Nice design!


Thanks! Really happy with it, all things considered!


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (May 4, 2019)

Cthulhu and Beast?... are these The Acacia Strain related... or just coincidental??


----------



## thrsher (May 10, 2019)

still healing, puts some aquaphor on it


----------

